# US Northwest - Puget Sound



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi all, my name is Dave.
And although our current boat is Power, there is WAY too much information on this forum for just sail - boaters so I had to join. Actually I use to sail back on Lake Superior in the early 70's - that, Scuba diving and the Navy started my love affair with the water.

The Admiral (my wife) never sailed so we compromised (no boat or a power boat) so we got a Trawler. It's a 1985 40' Nova sundeck with no shortage of projects but the important part is that we are now both on the water and happy. We cruise year round in the Puget Sound (diesel heat is great) and make a trip or two up to the Broughtons in BC Canada when we can. We live down by Tacoma, but moor in LaConner so that within 2 hrs, we're in the San Juan Islands. 

Our windlass was kaput when we got the boat and we use to have to stay in the marinas. That was one of the first projects and we are now in LOVE with Anchoring out - neither of us care for the dock parties. Thankfully, here in the Pacific NW there is no shortage of islands to explore so we do a lot of walking the trails along with our 9# dog. Throw in some shrimping, crabbing and fishing and my day is complete.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Howdy Dave,

We keep our boat in La Conner too and we can regularly be found out at Hope Island on the weekends, year 'round. What's the name of your boat so I can watch out for you. Ours is Nikko, marked on the trasom and both sides.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

carvendive said:


> Hi all, my name is Dave.
> ....our current boat is Power, ....we got a Trawler. .


OUT! OUT with you! Heretic! Infidel!

... sorry, just kidding.... anyone in love with cruising BC waters is OK with me. Watch out for that Ray guy... though you'll recognize him easily - the only Fraser 41 around with a light bar above the cockpit  !


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Faster,
I know, I know, diesel smoke and all that stuff. Figured I'd get a little bashing and that OK, I take it in the spirit it was given  If it weren't for the Adminal I'd be a live aboard on a Mason (I think it was a 41 or a 43). I carried a picture of it in my briefcase for YEARS. Course, now that I'm a few years older and a few pounds heavier I probably would have to switch over to power anyway.

What a great site. I have threads to read for years.

erps,
Currently I haven't completed scraping off the old name - Lady M. Looks like we'll be a Hope this weekend. We have a 13' whaler on a transom fork that covers the name but we kind of stand out. We'll go ashore this weekend to explore but then most of my time will be down in the Engine room. I'm re-doing the bonding system and measuring up the 0000 Battery cable runs for replacement. The Nova has welding cables and the insulation feels more like garden hose than electrical insulation.  

If you spot us stop on by. We always have some cold drinks on board.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Hi Dave, Glad to see another PNW boater here. Lot's of good people here, and lot's of information. Have fun with the Erps if you make it to Hope this weekend, looks like great weather.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet!

We are glad to have you... in spite of your boat problem 

I have a blue Catalina 30, and we'll be out and about the San Juans this summer. We'll be watching for you.

Again, a sincere welcome to you.

David


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Welcome aboard, regardless of your trawler status.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to the Northwest!


----------



## AdamLein (Nov 6, 2007)

Hey Dave... welcome to SailNet. Let the sailors heckle you now -- then just smile knowingly on your way to the anchorage when you pass them, sails limp, on your beautiful glassy PNW late afternoons.

My wife and I keep our boat in Point Roberts and sail to the San Juans fairly often, though we haven't explored them extensively at all. I also prefer the "uncivilized" anchorages (though the Admiral likes her shoreside amenities) and would love to hear your recommendations for where to pop in (though I don't expect you to give up all your secrets).


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

The weather is getting just a little too nice and the Admiral says Hope Isl. is off and Blind Bay is on. (1 hr just jumped to 3). Oh well I'll just have to suffer  (no such thing as too much time on the water).

AdamLein, The Islands have SO many great spots to anchor! I find it's more about our hot buttons. If I want walks and hikes on shore there is one list. If I want crab and shrimp another. Unusual rock or tree formations yet another. Good driftwood beaches... you get the idea.

The only ~problem I've run into in the San Juans is that I use to just go ashore were it looked good only to find that oftentimes the tidelands were private and the owner would start shouting. We'd explain that without a sign we didn't know and that we didn't mean to infringe on his privacy and would leave immediately. This usually brings a thank you from the owner and no hard feelings.

Now I have a book with all the public beaches listed and I stick to them when going ashore.

Yea, I get to move along when the wind drops but ouch when I pull up to the pump. Last year we stopped to tank up in Nanaimo - we were on our way to Desolation sound. Diesel was over 6.50 and I was wondering how I could rig sails on the trawler.


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

I have a few things on the boat to do list this weekend, but we can do it just as well out at Hope Island as we can at the dock, so we'll be out that way Sat-Sun, just in case our paths cross.

Are you going up to Desolation Sound again this summer? We're headed up around July 4th. We talked ourselves out of Barkley Sound another year.


----------



## jackdale (Dec 1, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet. As both a sail and power instructor I can easily understand the attraction of both. I have been up to Princess Louisa Inlet by power on a dead calm day. I have spoken to people to who have sailed it, but I like being able to get through Malibu Rapids on time.

Ray 

I am headed for a 5 day intermediate course in Desolation next Saturday. It will be nice the beat the crowds.

But I will be going through the Desolation area in July; we are running intermediate / coastal skipper courses from Comox to Port Hardy, and then back. I hope to spend more time in the Broughtons. 

I usually get to Barkley Sound on my trips around Vancouver Island, but with the recession no one is biting this year. I am going to miss it.

The PNW has good to be the most spectacular place in the world to be on a boat.

Jack


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Hope you have some nice weather Jack, although the sailing is not as good when the weather is sunny. If you have some pictures of some of your past trips around the outside of Vancouver Island, there are several here who would like to see them.

When you go through Desolation in July, swing through Roscoe Bay, that's where we spend most of our time.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

How about another welcome to the NW contingent from Sailnet! OK, so a little belated.........

Marty


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

erps,

Sorry about not getting out to Hope this past weekend - The admiral usually wins out. Shaw was great! My dink's engine (Johnson 35) had a bad Power Pack which I replaced the weekend before on the beach at Hunter Bay. So this weekend was my first opportunity to put some hours on it. This past weekend I beached it again and added a stingray to it as well. WHAT AN IMPROVEMENT. Didn't get much done on the bonding system though. Went for a long walk on Shaw instead.

I was also plesantly surprised with the store on Shaw. Good prices and products for a store in the San Juans.

Re: Desolation / Broughtons... Sad to say, not this year. Friends from Wisconsin coming out and it breaks up my vacation such that I won't have the time so this year it'll be multiple trips to areas south of Nanaimo. I should be able to retire in a year or two and then the anchor will be cut loose and I'll be able to go where I want whenever I want.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

I also like the store on Shaw. Always try and leave some money there.

I scored points with the Admiral last year when I dinghied over for an espresso from them.

Beautiful weekend..... for pressure-washing the deck 

David


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

We haven't dropped a hook in Blind Bay yet, usually pass it up for Jones Island instead. Sounds like we need to check it out.

We ended up anchoring on the south side of Hope Island. Got a breaker switch and MPPT controller mounted for our solar panel along with two mounting rails. Had a nice campfire in the evening.


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Take a ride on the rope swing for me next time you are on the North Side, Ray...

Blind Bay is an EXCELLENT anchorage. Protected from all sides, < 40 feet deep throughout, and plenty of room, even for paranoid folks like myself to anchor.

The general store is great, as well as the history of how the whole thing was managed by nuns...

David


----------

